# Missing whippet



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

A friends whippet went missing yesterday afternoon whilst out walking with her owner and 2 other whippets one of which was her mother. The older 2 returned when they were recalled but young Rowan did not. She is not a dog to wonder off she tends to say close to her owner and always recalls with her mother. She is red fawn. She has gone missing in the Newport area of Shropshire

This is her page on doglost

DogLost

Her owner works for the police so they would have been imformed as would the dog warden and the local dogs homes.

This is the link to the owners website. The photo on the home page is Rowan.

Citycroft Whippets


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I sorry to say the beautiful Rowan has been found this morning. Sadly she was found under a tree 20 yards from were she was last seen but unfortunatley as it was growing dark they could not see her. It appears that she died instantly from a broken neck doing what whippets love to do best.


Our thought are with her owners today and especially on friday when Rowan would have been at crufts were she stood a very good chance in the puppy class.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg thats terrible my thoughts are with her owner. Sleep well Rowan, run free at the bridge xx.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

oh no, so so sad


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

I probably will get shot down in flames for this, but that's 3 fatal accidents this week... 

Let's hope there are no more accidents.... My emotions can't cope with any more.

Run free all you little ones.

c x


----------



## louise_ky (Mar 1, 2010)

OMG I have just seen this. I am so sorry to hear that, what a beautiful little girl. My thoughts are with you and all her family.

Thank you for all your kind words re Stella as well. 

Sleep well Rowan xx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so so sad  r.i.p xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So sad poor little one and so young


----------



## rottietao (Dec 16, 2009)

oh another really sad sad story

such a young beauty!! R.I.P Rowan..


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

PembrokeMadhouse said:


> I probably will get shot down in flames for this, but that's 3 fatal accidents this week...
> 
> Let's hope there are no more accidents.... My emotions can't cope with any more.
> 
> ...


Sadly it is one of the things about owning whippets. They love to run and run and run but don't always see obsticle in their path. I can tell you of quite a few whippets that have either lost their lives or been seriously injured due to these sort of accidents. In fact I know of at least one that miss timed picking up a ball somersaulted and broke his neck in an open field.

What are we supposed to do ? Keep them on their leads all the time and never let them do what they were born to do?

I think all whippet owners know of the risk we take but would rather see them run free and play rather than live their lives on the end of a lead. I never run more than 2/3 together but even so worry when I see the charging around like loonies.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

omg how awfull, please pass on my sincere condolences, they must be devastated.


----------

